# Windows XP activation loop after repairing



## AzureNight (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi, I just repaired my copy of Windows XP Pro after some major hardware changes (motherboard, video card, CPU, memory), and now when it loads up windows, and goes to the log in screen, at which I press ok after my password, it gives me an error telling me to activate windows. I press OK, and then it logs me out, and takes me back to the log in screen. This, of course, loops forever.

It says,

"A problem has prevented Windows from accurately checking the status of the license for this computer. To proceed your copy of Windows must be activated with Microsoft.
Do you want to activate Windows now?

Yes No"

What do I do? I have a valid version of Windows, and I REALLY don't want to format, which I know would solve the problem.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Click 'Yes'.


----------



## AzureNight (Jul 29, 2008)

If you read my post, when I click yes, it logs off, and goes back to the login screen. There is no activation window.

The CD from which I did the repair is an XP Pro Service Pack 2 version.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

You said you press OK, not Yes. What happens if you press No? How about safe mode? Any telephone option?


----------



## AzureNight (Jul 29, 2008)

No, I can't start the activation in safe mode. The same thing happens if I press no. Ok/Yes are the same thing. I tried the MSOOBE fix, but that didn't do anything and I still get the loop. I am currently repairing the Windows installation again but I suspect the problem will remain.

Goddamnit, the same problem remains. Interestly, while I was repairing, there was an error during repair with Wininit.dll, something about an entry point being inaccessible. Forget what the message was exactly.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

tell about your xp pro, was it a full retail version or oem. If oem was it what you were using before replacing the motherboard? If so, you need a new copy. OEM operating systems cannot be transfer between motherboards.


----------



## AzureNight (Jul 29, 2008)

Windows XP Professional OEMPlus with SP2 installed.

So I need a new XP?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

AzureNight said:


> Windows XP Professional OEMPlus with SP2 installed.
> 
> So I need a new XP?


yes per microsofts eula.


----------



## AzureNight (Jul 29, 2008)

So, would a new XP Pro OEMPlus w/ SP2 suffice?


----------



## AzureNight (Jul 29, 2008)

I got past it without getting a new windows actually. 

"To run sys prep what i had to do was:
1.) log onto the PC using safemode with command prompt.
2.) type in explorer in the command prompt.
3.) in my computer explore windows cd and copy the TOOLS folder to c:\
4.) in the tools folder there is a DEPLOY.cab right click on it and select EXTRACT TO and extract it to the tools folder. (this will create a new folder called deploy).
5.) open the deploy folder and run sysprep.
6.) select factory seal. The pc will shut down once this is completed.
7.) when the PC shuts down start it back up in normal mode. Once it has started up reboot the PC. "

From another forum.

Now I am in regular Windows. When I click to do the activation (tells me 30 days are left), I get an error.


----------



## yrona (Aug 15, 2008)

It depends; if you will only use XP on that particular machine, then yes. 

If you want to be able to transfer the license to other machines, or upgrade your existing machine indefinitely, then you want to purchase a non-OEM license, since an OEM version can only be activated for a particular machine.

I personally recommend never buying an OEM version - for a 15% premium you get far more flexibility.


----------



## AzureNight (Jul 29, 2008)

Damn, there's something ****ed up on my system now. I can't run updates, I can't activate Windows, I can't run the majority of setup programs. When I start my computer up, it says
InternetGetSecurityInfoByURLW could now be located in the dynamic link library WININIT.dll.

I assume this is screwing up everything. I can't install the service packs, the majority of things crash. When I was repairing Windows, I got that exact same error during install. Has something failed during the install? What can I do?


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

When you use this use the current version of Windows XP that you originally installed and when done go thru the authentication and call Microsoft and explain that you are using an OEM from a different motherboard for the computer and see if they will authentiacate it for you

How to perform a Repair Installation of Windows® XP.

Two things are needed here, just a bit of old technology, an ink pen and a piece of paper to write down any special settings that might have to be changed back after the repair-installation is completed.

*Please Note:* Performing a "Repair Installation" in this manner _should not _delete any Personal Files, it should 'repair' the core of the installation but to be safe with your data you should follow the next two paragraphs.

You might have to remove the hard drive from this computer and install it in another computer as a slave drive and after it is able to be accessed by Windows on that computer you will have to manually backup all of your important data that you have to another media like CD-R's, DVD or external hard drive. Then when this is done return it to the original computer as a master drive on the primary IDE cable. and do the following:

*REGISTRY WARNING :

The details that follow require an above-average understanding of the technical topics involved. If you do not understand the Registry material presented here, either find a technically knowledgeable friend or do not attempt to repair your system Registry yourself. Improper changes in the System Registry can render all data on your hard disk inaccessible. : *

*Here is a link to a registry backup program that is absolutely fantastic it is called ERUNT and you would use this to backup the registry after running the repair-install procedure successfully.*

http://www.larshederer.homepage.t-online.de/erunt/

(*Remember to always keep a backup of two things: Your registry, and your data. You will never be sorry. ]*

_(The Windows® XP CD  WILL  be required for this procedure.)_
(* Recovery discs are NOT recommended with this procedure.*)

*A good set of instructions for doing a Repair-Installation are found on the following page and print out the pages of the site for reference further instructions on Slipstreaming Windows XP Home or Pro with any of the service packs are provided also other additional links that might be needed.

Please read the whole page on this web site to familiarize yourself with the procedure and all of the Warnings *

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm
*The following links are provided for reference incase they are needed.

How to perform a repair installation of Windows XP if Internet Explorer 7 is installed. ]*

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/917964

(*How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install with IE6 Installed. ]*

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm

Just be attentive and follow all of the on-screen prompts.

Just let it do its thing...now when you finally are at the Windows Desktop, power down the computer and re-enter the BIOS and change the Boot Configuration Order back to its original configuration.

I hope that this cures your woes. 

Post back with the results, and if there are any other queries/concerns.

Cheers


----------



## AzureNight (Jul 29, 2008)

I got past the activation loop, I said before how I did it.

I already did a proper repair. Like I said, there is a problem with some wininit.dll file. It's screwing up every program practically. I can't do Windows update, I can't reinstall service packs, and many setup files don't work. Most importantly, I can't activate my Windows because it gives me an error, and I suspect that it's related to this wininit.dll file.

When I was doing the repair earlier, there was an error with transferring this file I believe. My previous post is more detailed about this.

I was able to do Service Pack 3 however. It seemed to have updated wininit.dll, yet it still gets the exact same errors for everything. I just don't understand what's going on.


----------



## phyxx (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.squidoo.com/XP-Activation-Loop

This solution has worked for me (as long as you have access to a 2nd XP product key)


----------



## diabsiniman (Mar 24, 2009)

AzureNight said:


> I got past it without getting a new windows actually.
> 
> "To run sys prep what i had to do was:
> 1.) log onto the PC using safemode with command prompt.
> ...




:4-dontkno did you reseal the package??:4-dontkno


----------



## FMauck (Jan 9, 2010)

:QUOTE=AzureNight;1658713]I got past it without getting a new windows actually. 

"To run sys prep what i had to do was:
1.) log onto the PC using safemode with command prompt.
2.) type in explorer in the command prompt.
3.) in my computer explore windows cd and copy the TOOLS folder to c:\
4.) in the tools folder there is a DEPLOY.cab right click on it and select EXTRACT TO and extract it to the tools folder. (this will create a new folder called deploy).
5.) open the deploy folder and run sysprep.
6.) select factory seal. The pc will shut down once this is completed.
7.) when the PC shuts down start it back up in normal mode. Once it has started up reboot the PC. "

From another forum.

Now I am in regular Windows. When I click to do the activation (tells me 30 days are left), I get an error. [/QUOTE]

This is an EXCELLENT repair sequence for activation loop. You don'y know how many hours I spent after an attempted (failed) repair install. Thank you soooo much!


----------



## slider6542 (May 1, 2007)

This seems to have worked though every time I boot I get the System Preperation tool window come up. Should I have selected another of the options besides Factory?



FMauck said:


> :QUOTE=AzureNight;1658713]I got past it without getting a new windows actually.
> 
> "To run sys prep what i had to do was:
> 1.) log onto the PC using safemode with command prompt.
> ...


This is an EXCELLENT repair sequence for activation loop. You don'y know how many hours I spent after an attempted (failed) repair install. Thank you soooo much![/QUOTE]


----------

